# For the last time



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

Don't add any more thread about when to take out the eggs.
If you read this topic you will know when. Also, people for the last time these threads are always told.

go to
http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...tereri_breeding

it will tell you everything when to move the eggs so stop making threats.


----------

